# YUMMY Johnny Depp pics



## V2LUCKY (Sep 15, 2005)

I posted these on MUA but I had to also post them here cause everone deserves to see his hottness. If you've seen these on MUA I'm sure you don't mind seeing them again. LOL





















And this is my fav one...


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh good lord, he is soooo freakin' hot!!


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 15, 2005)

Hottest Man Alive!


----------



## Tessigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

Goddamn He Is So Freaking Sexy !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tessigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

I just have to say thank you for posting these, I always forget how good looking he is, thank you


----------



## user2 (Sep 15, 2005)

I just love him as a pirate


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 15, 2005)

he is soooo dreamy


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 16, 2005)

DDDDOOOOODDD! from the FIRST time i saw him in 21 jump street i fell hook line and sinker! he is frickin DELISH! put him on a plate, sop him up with a biscuit YUMMY!!!!!!!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tessigrl* 
_I just have to say thank you for posting these, I always forget how good looking he is, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
You're welcome! 
I *NEVER* forget how good looking he is.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 16, 2005)

oh and THANK YOU for posting these!!!! *wipes drool off the keyboard*


----------



## orodwen (Sep 16, 2005)

hehe, thanks for sharing the pics.  i have to share this quote by johnny, "When I see people with perfect teeth, it drives me up the wall."


----------



## iiifugaziii (Sep 16, 2005)

good god.. what the hell makes this man so beautiful? He's like a fucking art sculpture. never have i thought smoking was so attractive. how does he do it?


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_DDDDOOOOODDD! from the FIRST time i saw him in 21 jump street i fell hook line and sinker! he is frickin DELISH! put him on a plate, sop him up with a biscuit YUMMY!!!!!!!!_

 

Oh yea and Crybaby too. WOW!!! He get's better and better with age.


----------



## angelwings (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank you for posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Those pictures are just HOT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I loved him in Pirates and From Hell!


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 16, 2005)

Im so excited to see Corpse Bride (even though we don't actually get to SEE him)   He is a=great is every movie that I see him in- he MADE Pirates of the Carribbean- it would of sucked w.o him,  there are just so many great movies- Edward Scissorhands, Finding Neverland, ahhh!!! Who am I kidding- I just like to stare at him.


----------



## nphernetton (Sep 16, 2005)

Mmmmmmm, can never go wrong with johnny depp pics.  FABULOUS!  I also am excited to see corpse bride


----------



## user4 (Sep 16, 2005)

Damn Baby!!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2005)

I despise the fact that the photographer is trying to make him look like a modern James Dean.  For once, let him shine through with his own identity and style.


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_DDDDOOOOODDD! from the FIRST time i saw him in 21 jump street i fell hook line and sinker! he is frickin DELISH! put him on a plate, sop him up with a biscuit YUMMY!!!!!!!!_

 
hahaha me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw him with the spikey hair and was drooling all over myself. I think I was like 13 when it came out....holy shit he was hot then and still is...


----------



## Shawna (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nphernetton* 
_Mmmmmmm, can never go wrong with johnny depp pics. FABULOUS! I also am excited to see corpse bride_

 
My son loves Nightmare before Xmas so he was really excited when I told him I was taking him to see Corpse Bride next week.  Trouble is, he thinks I meant today and he's been bugging me all day to go and see the movie.  I adore Johnny Depp.  Even as a cartoon, he's hot.


----------



## libra14 (Sep 18, 2005)

hubba hubba


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 24, 2005)

SRY hun BUT i had to steal those pictures hehehe.  He is sooo gorgeous.


----------



## Neophyte (Sep 28, 2005)

Holy hotness


----------



## Essjica (Sep 28, 2005)

He is possibly THE most beautiful man alive. I wish to marry him.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 28, 2005)

His wife is beautiful IMO.  He is too though.


----------



## MACreation (Oct 4, 2005)

he's amazing ..omg, who's his wife? I thoguht he was signle waaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 5, 2005)

oh goodness... **drool**


----------



## breathless (Oct 8, 2005)

wonderful! yummy!


----------



## solardame (Oct 9, 2005)

Damn!


----------



## CaliKris (Oct 9, 2005)

He is so YUMMY!!!


----------



## Henna (Oct 13, 2005)

*just fainted*


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 15, 2006)

so beautiful


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 15, 2006)

he's married to Vanessa Paradis - and I think she is boring, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I hated her song "joe le taxi"!!!


----------

